# μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Στο λεξικό Κοραής ο ιδιωματισμός είναι «*μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε*», αλλά προτιμώ τη λαϊκότερη εκδοχή που έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ "*μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε*». Επίσης, ενώ στον Κοραή η απόδοση είναι *we are talking at cross purposes*, εμένα θα μου άρεσε και το λαϊκότερο *we have a communication problem*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Ψιλοσχετικό-ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά εμείς στο Ίνγκλαντ χρησιμοποιούσαμε και το "Houston, we have a problem", συνήθως συνοδευόμενο από ρυθμικό χτύπημα της κεφαλής του μη καταλαβαίνοντα (sic).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

What we have here is failure to communicate...

Hmmm, interesting _quite amusing_ choice of words


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Wikipedia article: What we've got here is a failure to communicate.

Και σχετικό μεταφραστικό νήμα: fail to understand.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

...
_We are not on the same wavelength, on the same frequency (λ*ν=c), in tune. 
_
OK, HAL, I'm going EVA to replace the AE35 unit on that antenna, in order to establish communication with Houston again.
Μέγα το της παραφωνίας άλγος. Ρωτήστε και τους Γαλάτες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Ωραία. Ενώ το «We're not on the same page» σημαίνει ότι δεν συμφωνούμε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

_We're not on the same page,_

_We are arguing from different premises,_

In other words, it's just _a dialogue of the deaf._

edit: βλέπω, όπως λέει και ο Νίκελ, ότι υπάρχει μια διαφορά στο ..._same page_. Χμμμ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωραία. Ενώ το «We're not on the same page» σημαίνει ότι δεν συμφωνούμε.



Of course we're not on the same page; we're on altogether different books, each on their own library and language (there's the premises Bernie mentions).
But we're on the same forum. ;-\ In other news, I'm not deaf, yet. If only I didn't hear too much, and the music wasn't so loud.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

_I say one thing and you hear another_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _I say one thing and you hear another_.



Άλλα λέει η θεια μου κι άλλα ακούν τ' αυτιά μου. 

- Καλημέρα, κουμπάρε.
- Κουκιά σπέρνω. ;) 

I say tomato, you hear tomato. 

Let's call the whole thing off - Nina Hagen & Lucas Alexander


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

daeman said:


> Άλλα λέει η θεια μου κι άλλα ακούν τ' αυτιά μου.
> 
> - Καλημέρα, κουμπάρε.
> - Κουκιά σπέρνω. ;)



Άλλα λέει η λύρα μου κι άλλα η τσαμπούνα μου. ;)


----------

